# oil based paint won't dry



## Joyce (Sep 17, 2009)

Last week I painted my deck with a highly recommended oil based stain. The next day I put on a second coat. Now, it is still tacky. Will it ever dry? Did I make a mistake by putting on 2 coats? Thanks


----------



## NWL (Sep 17, 2009)

Sounds like you did not wipe up the un-absorbed stain.  You typically do this 30 minutes after applying the stain.  You still might be able to wipe it up.  Use some good rags and try it.  

Cheers!


----------



## 1950bing (Sep 17, 2009)

Did you use oil based paint or stain, there is a difference?


----------



## Joyce (Sep 18, 2009)

I used stain. However, there was nothing to wipe up after the first coat. I waited 24 hours and it seemed dry before I put on the second coat. It really looked fine but it was suggested by my neighbor that I should put on a second coat. There doesn't seem to be any wet spots, it is just tacky. we are done using it for now so will it dry if I just leave it alone. thanks


----------



## 1950bing (Sep 18, 2009)

Could be too cold
Could be too humid
Could be too thick


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 18, 2009)

Stain that has been frozen, like left in a garage for a winter, will never dry.  I don't know why, but I found this to be true.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 18, 2009)

Joyce, given enough time, it _will_ dry. I looked at your weather, and your humidity and temp (combined shows dew point) shows it's quite moist there. As long as the stain 'skins' over, so dust doesn't get into the surface, it will look great. The good news is the longer it takes, the deeper into the wood the stain will penetrate. The bad news, you will want to stay off it until it feels very dry. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 18, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> Joyce, given enough time, it _will_ dry. I looked at your weather, and your humidity and temp (combined shows dew point) shows it's quite moist there. As long as the stain 'skins' over, so dust doesn't get into the surface, it will look great. The good news is the longer it takes, the deeper into the wood the stain will penetrate. The bad news, you will want to stay off it until it feels very dry.
> 
> Jim Ricks



I concur. 

If the formulation was a true oil-based product (i.e., clean-up with mineral spirits or turpentine) I concur that there's little to worry about.  Because it's oil based it will repel water even if it's not dry.  When temps are high enough the carrier will continue to evaporate until it is dry.

BTW - the long drying time is one consequence of air pollution laws.  All of these products are now formulated with low volatile organic content carriers.  By definition, low volatility means slow to evaporate.  So the required drying time for these products is lengthened.

***

I stained my deck a few days ago when we had a 48-hour window of sunny warm weather. I used a latex formulation; i.e., cleanup with soap and water. It should have been enough time for drying, but it was still tacky when we had some rain Wednesday evening and night.  Yesterday morning when I looked at it I thought it was ruined; wherever water had puddled the stain underneath was blotchy and pale.  But as the water evaporated during the day the stain looked fine.  We have another long stretch of sunny and warm weather starting on Sunday, so I'll do some touchup staining then, particularly using a brush to ensure good penetration into some areas where the wood is checked or cracked.  I'll also finish off some areas I wasn't able to to get to the other day.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you try using a clean cotton cloth and rubbing the stain to remove the residue?  This method should do the trick.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 18, 2009)

pedro47 said:


> Have you try using a clean cotton cloth and rubbing the stain to remove the residue?  This method should do the trick.



Been there. Tried that.  *Not a good idea.*

If the surface is tacky and no longer wet there's nothing for the cloth to pick up.  What *does happen* is that fibers from the cloth get stuck to the stain on the deck and can't be removed.

At that point  you either live with an unsightly stain job, or else remove the stain and redo the job.


----------



## Kal (Sep 18, 2009)

Some stains are strictly ONE COAT. The liquid must adsorb into the wood. Along comes a second coat and it has nothing to adsorb into as the pores are filled.

Oil based formulations have a dryer component. If a skin forms and is removed, often times the dryer goes with the skin. Thus it will not dry. However, the material used here is a stain, so skinning is not an issue. It sounds like you need to read the label instructions to see what it says about a second coat. In most cases the surface is wiped down with a towel to remove any residual standing liquid.

Oh, and if you do use a towel with oil based material, be extremely careful with the stain ladden towel.  Spontaneous combustion is real!!!!  Been there, and almost got done in by it.


----------



## Joyce (Sep 18, 2009)

Everyone is so encouraging. I am not home for a few weeks so it should have time to dry very well. Next time I do it, I won't be so ambitious and settle with one coat. The can did not say I could not put on another coat, but it did say one coat was all that was needed. thanks for your help. Joyce


----------



## Joyce (Sep 26, 2009)

Happy to report that when I got home the deck was dry!!! I've learned my lesson. Next time, one coat only.  Joyce


----------

